# Heading into 2016



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2015)

Just thinking forward into the new year and as always I am interested in your thoughts on how to change and improve the board... So any thoughts, post em up.

I for one would like more music videos from Ziggtheend 

And eventually I'll get admin to install the hashtag mod for us so we can tag eachother like @leanherm and hashtag stuff like #leanhermdoesn'ttrainlegs


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just thinking forward into the new year and as always I am interested in your thoughts on how to change and improve the board... So any thoughts, post em up.
> 
> I for one would like more music videos from Ziggtheend
> 
> And eventually I'll get admin to install the hashtag mod for us so we can tag eachother like @leanherm and hashtag stuff like #leanhermdoesn'ttrainlegs



Dood I did #skwats on #Friday #eatshit #powerbuilder #oneupofbalance.   




#teamnatty


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Dood I did #skwats on #Friday #eatshit #powerbuilder #oneupofbalance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like when you tag someone you can see it, like on the den, I said that years and years ago and you guys all said i was stupid. Which 99% of the time it is true, but it wasn't then obviously.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I for one would like more music videos from Ziggtheend



All I want for Christmas...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)

Will release a 10 week series starting on Friday January 1st and every Friday after that for 9 weeks.

Voice chat option in the chat box would be nice. 

#goverbal


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

Stop with the voice chat shit z.  I have a hard enough time reading the retarded shit you post, let alone hearing you speak it.  

#shutupz


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2015)

The **** is a # ????


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 20, 2015)

DF said:


> The **** is a # ????



#69 you know the code you used to block your number with when prank  calling someone on your house PHONE back in 1990


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2015)

Somehow the quick link to see who is on disappeared.  I'm guessing it was because the few lady members we have were being stalked? It was a useful tool for me to badger Herm.  Can we bring that back?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 20, 2015)

#teampob 
...


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2015)

Also bring back Bundy in 2016!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> #69 you know the code you used to block your number with when prank  calling someone on your house PHONE back in 1990



*69 to call it back 1-800-976-LEAN:32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2015)

DF said:


> Also bring back Bundy in 2016!!!!



Bundy & Rumpy 2016


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 20, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Bundy & Rumpy 2016



How long has it been ?


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 20, 2015)

Bundy 16
I'd like to see get some back around Colt as well... Hell a bunch of guys have been m.i.a for a while now a long list indeed.

Zeigtheend name updated

Perhaps a recipe sub forum ?

Also add the coding so we can change the title under our names at will.
I tried to get doc to change it for me he needed pin powers.
I know the code is available for users to be able to do this from control panel.
Usually the stipulations were by post count or seniority dates on the forums that had this enabled.

Oh and more pics from Jen lol


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 20, 2015)

Like the recipe idea..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 20, 2015)

There's been a few mentions of a recipe sub forum since I've joined.

I'm sure the crew here could fill it up with some good meals in no time


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just thinking forward into the new year and as always I am interested in your thoughts on how to change and improve the board... So any thoughts, post em up.
> 
> I for one would like more music videos from Ziggtheend
> 
> And eventually I'll get admin to install the hashtag mod for us so we can tag eachother like @leanherm and hashtag stuff like #leanhermdoesn'ttrainlegs



#ronloveshashtags !!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 20, 2015)

Why is everyone calling them hash tags when they are obviously pound signs


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Why is everyone calling them hash tags when they are obviously pound signs


It's called an octothorp. 

#****ingidiot #iknowuselessshit #bikiniprep #fitmom #winning #YOLO


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> It's called an octothorp.
> 
> #****ingidiot #iknowuselessshit #bikiniprep #fitmom #winning #YOLO



I tried the #fitmom today cause of you and got made fun of by a fellow uger


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Bundy 16
> I'd like to see get some back around Colt as well... Hell a bunch of guys have been m.i.a for a while now a long list indeed.
> 
> Zeigtheend name updated
> ...



Seconded!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I tried the #fitmom today cause of you and got made fun of by a fellow uger



Lmao! But did you get more likes? That's all that matters.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> It's called an octothorp.
> 
> #****ingidiot #iknowuselessshit #bikiniprep #fitmom #winning #YOLO



+ rep for #YOLO


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 21, 2015)

- rep for being a nerd.

Doesn't matter what it's called, my rotary doesn't have one


----------



## DF (Dec 21, 2015)

May want to change the default font color in the chat box to something other than white.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2015)

No no no don't change that. I get a good chuckle every single time a newb gets te herms.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2015)

Voice chat Voice chat Voice chat <----- Zeigler Robertson chanting in the distance.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 22, 2015)

When is the merch store opening


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2015)

DF said:


> May want to change the default font color in the chat box to something other than white.



On the list


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Like the recipe idea..



On the list


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Voice chat Voice chat Voice chat <----- Zeigler Robertson chanting in the distance.



Sorry Dr. Ziggacle.  That one isn't going to happen.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 22, 2015)

*bring bundy back

*explain to the cool people what a hash tag actually is

*Make GK a vet

*make it so we can edit something at anytime


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2015)

Bring peanut butter **** sock back? Idk maybe not just wanted to contribute


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2015)

Bundy Bundy Bundy <----- Chanting


----------



## bvs (Dec 22, 2015)

A kind of notification system would be cool eg. someone commented on a thread you created, someone tagged you in a post, someone replied with a quote etc. Also an option to turn off said notifications to stop you getting bombarded if you have a really popular thread


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2015)

no bundy...bundy...bundy without rumpy....rumpy....rumpy


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 22, 2015)

* Make GK a vet

* Be able to edit your posts anytime

* Create an @ thing to notify people like the den

* I like the recipe idea

* Arrange for Zeigler to film Bundy and Herm having a knife fight in Z's ninja turtle lair.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2015)

**** Rumpy. If that prick is ever brought back it'll be my last day here.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2015)

Expanded Red light district, to include fetish sub-forums, titty polls..etc. It would be convenient to have both favorite online activities, porn and UGBB rolled into one. Just saying.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 23, 2015)

What about whore to door services?


----------



## Yaya (Dec 23, 2015)

Rumpy is gone


We need bundy


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 23, 2015)

Why don't we just say forget both of those asshats and go with Z for Mod.

Also promote Doc to PP Joust World Champion 2015


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2015)

How about we just change Z's title under his username to moderator, but he can't actually do anything. 

Everyone wins. 


I'd like to see the injury section moved out of the bb sub forum. Maybe make its own? Idk why that bothers me. Just does.


----------



## mickems (Dec 23, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Bring peanut butter **** sock back? Idk maybe not just wanted to contribute



Don't need Tiller. you can just make your own pb sock using the recipe here on UG. Maybe use stockings instead, since it's Christmas.


----------



## mickems (Dec 23, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Expanded Red light district, to include fetish sub-forums, titty polls..etc. It would be convenient to have both favorite online activities, porn and UGBB rolled into one. Just saying.



maybe people can post some amateur vids  in the section too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2015)

mickems said:


> maybe people can post some amateur vids  in the section too.



Inb4tunafisherman


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

DF said:


> Also bring back Bundy in 2016!!!!



Yeah, bundy for the win. He's fun


----------



## Go Away (Jan 16, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> #69 you know the code you used to block your number with when prank  calling someone on your house PHONE back in 1990



That's *67 - get your 90's trivia right, homie!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Away said:


> That's *67 - get your 90's trivia right, homie!



Look at what the cat dragged in!

Welcome over!


----------



## Go Away (Jan 20, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Perhaps a recipe sub forum ?
> 
> 
> Oh and more pics from Jen lol


I co-sign to both of these suggestions.


----------

